# More about Cote des Blanc



## kristie8888 (Jul 20, 2006)

Jack Kellers website says:"Cote des Blanc- *this is another slow fermenting...This yeast will not push alcohol production over 13% in a cool fermentation." *




Does that mean it can reach a higher alcohol level in a warm fermentation? Also, does slow fermenting mean it takes longer as in a matter of days? Orwill it take months to finish fermenting?


----------



## masta (Jul 20, 2006)

According to the manufacturers websitethe fermentation temperature is 64-86F and the alcohol tolerance is 12-14% ABV. So fermenting at the low end will result in a lower ABV than at a higher temp but whether or not your wine ends up with some residual sugar depends on the starting SG.


Fermenting at a lower temp slows down the fermentation rate in addition to the slow fermenting rate of the yeast. The total time also depends on the ingredients of the must (grape vs fruit wines) but most fermentations are done within 3 weeks.


I know this is fairly vague but every wine can be a bit different and that is what makes it a labor of passion not just exact numbers and times!


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 30, 2006)

Which sort of leads to a technical question. Does the speed of the fermentation have an impact on the quality of the final product?

Does for example a slow fermentation allow for different residals and a more balanced or 'better' taste? Is there an 'optimal' temperature for a particular wine or yeast or will anywhere in the temperature range work equally well?


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 20, 2006)

Actually, the temperature of fermentation does affect the quality, and a lower fermentation temperature slows the rate of yeast growth and lowers the production of certain esters. About ten years ago, I had a huge amount of sauvignon blanc pressed from grapes in North Texas. Therefore, I tookfive gallons of SB and fermented at 74 F. I took another five gallons of SB andfermented at60 F with the same yeast. There was a huge differnce in taste, despite the same yeast and source of grapes. The warmer fermented wine--which fermented quicker--had a very grassy, barnyard character. The cooler fermented wine had citrusy, mild flavors. Now it is up to you to decide which flavors you prefer. Some people like the barnyard style of SB, but I prefer the cooler fermented wine. Since that time, I have always tried to ferment my whites at cooler temperatures in my kegerator with the help of a johnson temperature control unit to keep the fermentation temperature cooler than room temperature. After primary fermentation, I also move my reds to a 60 F environment to complete secondary fermentation and aging. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 27, 2006)

I am getting ready to make another batch of carbonated apple cider and bottle in beer bottles.

I made the first batch with store bought apple juice [S.G. 1040], brought the S.G up to 1060 by using frozen apple juice concentrate...used Munton's Ale Yeast...Wanted about 8% alcohol, like a beer...or a nice breakfast drink....






Used corn sugar for priming at bottling..just like beer kits....It got nice and carbonated...[better with time]...it had a beer like flavor, very nice....Would that be from the Ale Yeast???





This time I thought I would try Côte des Blancs yeast..It says that it is a good yeast for apple wines and cider...anyone tried it before????



If so, how was it on apple wine???Did it finish sweet??? 

Also...was wondering if anyone ever used Super-Kleer KC on apple wine/cider before priming???


----------

